

Free Slide Makeover for 2-3 Startups - bonforte
http://blog.bonforte.com/2009/02/17/slide_makeover/

======
joshu
They dig the fur, I hear.

I'm tempted to send you the original Delicious pitch deck to see what you can
do. (Black text on white background!)

